# Quitting school on a student visa. Can I find another one or should I return?



## gregory.2221

Hello folks, 

I'm an international student here in France from India and since i don't know many people who know the answer to my question, I thought I should ask you all.

I came here in France on a student visa but the school (Grande Ecole) I chose turned out to be extremely bad. Though, I should've done more research on this school, I can't change the past. I started to have problems with the school the minute I arrived in France. They didn't do proper arrangements before my arrival (from bank accounts to lodging, neither gave good information) and when I tried to complain, they were extremely hostile and in short, I was so demotivated that I gave them a letter after an heated argument that I want to leave and left. Now I've been searching for French language courses in local Universities so I can extend my visa and at least reach a B2/C1 level in the French language before I return back to India (my home country) so I can have at least some sense of achievement. 

I want to know two things: 

For the semester I didn't studied, do I have a right to get my tuition fees back? The school told me that they generally don't refund students, but they never provided any documents beforehand explaining these terms and conditions. And nothing is mentioned even in the student booklet either. If they refuse, is it worth it to consult a lawyer to get my fees back. 

I also want to know if the school will inform the OFII/Prefecture that I've left and will they cancel my student visa? Most importantly, can they put any notes against me in the Schengen information system (SIS); making it impossible for me to apply for an EU country in the future? 

My visa is valid for another 6 months or so but I don't know that if I want to study in France, will I have to re-start the process in India. 

I went to the prefecture as well but they weren't very sure if I need to redo the whole process from India or can simply extend it in France. Plus, the lady there spoke really fast and since my level is not that high in French yet, I don't think I understood a lot of what she said.

Since I don't want to sit idle here, I'm thinking about leaving and coming back in 2-3 months when some of the French courses in the local university starts but don't know if I'll have problems re-entering the country.

Any comments/opinions/insights would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If it is one of the Grandes Ecoles, I wouldn't waste my time and money trying to get tuition refunded. I suspect you had to pay up the tuition in order to get your visa, and it may just be lost at this point. OTOH, the "good news" is that it's unlikely the school will "turn you in" to the OFII or the prefecture. You can pretty much sit out the remaining term of your visa - however renewing it is going to be a hassle.

You'll only be able to "re-new" your visa if you are registered for an acceptable program by the time you need to renew (about 2 or 3 months prior to the expiration date), but be careful what language program you choose, because not all language programs will get you a student visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gregory.2221

Bevdeforges said:


> If it is one of the Grandes Ecoles, I wouldn't waste my time and money trying to get tuition refunded. I suspect you had to pay up the tuition in order to get your visa, and it may just be lost at this point. OTOH, the "good news" is that it's unlikely the school will "turn you in" to the OFII or the prefecture. You can pretty much sit out the remaining term of your visa - however renewing it is going to be a hassle.
> 
> You'll only be able to "re-new" your visa if you are registered for an acceptable program by the time you need to renew (about 2 or 3 months prior to the expiration date), but be careful what language program you choose, because not all language programs will get you a student visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you so much for your reply. I actually saw an intensive one year French language program and they said that they could sponsor a renewal for me. But my only concern is if the school has the authority to a flag my name in the "SIS" program. I'm asking this as I had a really heated argument with that school about the treatment of the students there. I already complained about this school at the local French embassy of my country so I wonder if they can try to take some sort of a "revenge" against me. 

Also, one thing I wanted to know was since I have another 6 or so good months left in my visa, can I go back to India and return after 2-3 months to commence another program? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as I know, the visa still runs for the full year. It's only when you go to renew that the matter of whether or not you are continuing in an eligible program will come up. They don't actually track the students on visas all that closely once they are registered, so while there are no guarantees, I think you're free to leave and come back (I would keep a residence here in France while you're gone, just in case). It's on the renewal that you'll find out if what you're planning will work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 95995

gregory.2221 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I actually saw an intensive one year French language program and they said that they could sponsor a renewal for me. But my only concern is if the school has the authority to a flag my name in the "SIS" program. I'm asking this as I had a really heated argument with that school about the treatment of the students there. I already complained about this school at the local French embassy of my country so I wonder if they can try to take some sort of a "revenge" against me.
> 
> Also, one thing I wanted to know was since I have another 6 or so good months left in my visa, can I go back to India and return after 2-3 months to commence another program?
> 
> Thanks!


I can see no reason why your argument with the school should result in your name being flagged in the SIS - which is primarily about security and border control. I would not have thought that the argument would mean that you could be considered a security risk.


----------



## gregory.2221

EverHopeful said:


> I can see no reason why your argument with the school should result in your name being flagged in the SIS - which is primarily about security and border control. I would not have thought that the argument would mean that you could be considered a security risk.



Oh okay! I didn't knew that it was about "security risk". I thought anybody could be put in there. Either way, thanks a lot for the reply.


----------



## gregory.2221

Bevdeforges said:


> As far as I know, the visa still runs for the full year. It's only when you go to renew that the matter of whether or not you are continuing in an eligible program will come up. They don't actually track the students on visas all that closely once they are registered, so while there are no guarantees, I think you're free to leave and come back (I would keep a residence here in France while you're gone, just in case). It's on the renewal that you'll find out if what you're planning will work.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Oh okay, let's see what happens. Also, one last question I wanted to ask was that if I just return back to my country and maybe come back to France or any other EU country to do my masters after a few years and explain why I left the school, will it have any negative impact on my profile in terms of achieving another student visa.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Again, as far as I know, they normally don't ask you about prior visa experiences when you go for a visa for France. The fact that you "dropped out" of a Grande Ecole just means that you can't take credit for being a graduate of a Grande Ecole. Up to you whether you want to mention your brief attendance there - probably best not to at this point.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Newyorkaise

As I recall, the standard long term visa application (used for student visas as well, at least in the US) asks whether you've ever lived in France for longer than 3 months.

In your case, you'd just answer "yes" and then state that you were there briefly on a student visa. I sincerely don't think it's meant as a trick question: it's just...a question. They don't even ask for details beyond your address when you were in France.

If you decide to go to another EU country, they may ask something similar, but I doubt that anyone going to ask you why you did/didn't finish your degree/diploma - we all have our reasons for ending any particular academic endeavor.


----------



## gregory.2221

Newyorkaise said:


> As I recall, the standard long term visa application (used for student visas as well, at least in the US) asks whether you've ever lived in France for longer than 3 months.
> 
> In your case, you'd just answer "yes" and then state that you were there briefly on a student visa. I sincerely don't think it's meant as a trick question: it's just...a question. They don't even ask for details beyond your address when you were in France.
> 
> If you decide to go to another EU country, they may ask something similar, but I doubt that anyone going to ask you why you did/didn't finish your degree/diploma - we all have our reasons for ending any particular academic endeavor.


Hi Bev and NewYork Aise,

Thanks so much for your reply.* I do have an update* so I decided to post again! I've found an school here in France that runs a intensive program from June to October and since my visa is valid until the first week of October, I think it would be the best program for me. So I was wondering if I go back to my home right now and come back in the end of June with the same student visa? I'm re-asking this question because somebody told me that while I'm in India, the school can very well email the embassy and get my visa cancelled. And since it's a bad school with not so good staff, I can certainly foresee them sending that email. 

So please let me know is it fully safe to re-enter France with the same student? If the school sends this email, will the embassy cancel my visa? I look forward for your replies so I can quickly make my decision. 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you leave France for an extended period, I would retain my residence here if I were you, even if it means paying a few months' rent while not using your flat.

But obviously, no one can "guarantee" your situation. I have not heard of any cases where a school "ratted out" a student who dropped out of a program. Though, if you really pissed off someone in the school's administration I suppose they could attempt to mess you up like that. Not sure, however, that it would work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gregory.2221

Bevdeforges said:


> If you leave France for an extended period, I would retain my residence here if I were you, even if it means paying a few months' rent while not using your flat.
> 
> But obviously, no one can "guarantee" your situation. I have not heard of any cases where a school "ratted out" a student who dropped out of a program. Though, if you really pissed off someone in the school's administration I suppose they could attempt to mess you up like that. Not sure, however, that it would work.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks! So I presume that school can't just call the embassy and get my visa cancelled? Also, when I re-enter France I'll have a new certificate de scolaritie.


----------



## Bevdeforges

gregory.2221 said:


> Thanks! So I presume that school can't just call the embassy and get my visa cancelled? Also, when I re-enter France I'll have a new certificate de scolaritie.


"Can't" is a very strong word. If you really pissed someone off at the school, I suppose they could try something like this. However it's highly unlikely they can unilaterally get a titre de séjour revoked just by calling the Embassy or any other government office.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gregory.2221

Bevdeforges said:


> gregory.2221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! So I presume that school can't just call the embassy and get my visa cancelled? Also, when I re-enter France I'll have a new certificate de scolaritie.
> 
> 
> 
> "Can't" is a very strong word. If you really pissed someone off at the school, I suppose they could try something like this. However it's highly unlikely they can unilaterally get a titre de séjour revoked just by calling the Embassy or any other government office.
> Cheers,
> Bev
Click to expand...

Btw, I don't have even a titre de séjour. I just have a long stay student visa with OFII stamp on it. But as you have said that probably won't make the process any easier for them.


----------



## Bevdeforges

gregory.2221 said:


> Btw, I don't have even a titre de séjour. I just have a long stay student visa with OFII stamp on it. But as you have said that probably won't make the process any easier for them.


The OFII stamp turns your visa into a "titre de séjour" for the duration of the visa. They don't seem to revoke these things mid-term in France. (At least I have never heard of this happening.) What is more likely is that you may have some hassle when you go to renew your visa/titre de séjour if you haven't met the requirements of the initial visa. However, given that you'll have proof of your enrollment in a new academic program, I don't think there is anything the old school can do to mess up your renewal. It comes down to whether or not the change in program is acceptable when it comes to renewing the original visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## negarf65

hello gregory.2221 . I am in the same situation as you right now so I wanted to know what had happened and what did you do finally , it would be a great help . I hope you see this . 
Thank you so much


----------



## gregory.2221

negarf65 said:


> hello gregory.2221 . I am in the same situation as you right now so I wanted to know what had happened and what did you do finally , it would be a great help . I hope you see this .
> Thank you so much



Hello,

I was able to enter France without any issues . And unlike some other countries you can definitely switch to another school with your current student visa. Just talk with the university so they can help you when it comes to extending your visa. Good luck!


----------



## negarf65

gregory.2221 said:


> negarf65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello gregory.2221 . I am in the same situation as you right now so I wanted to know what had happened and what did you do finally , it would be a great help . I hope you see this .
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was able to enter France without any issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And unlike some other countries you can definitely switch to another school with your current student visa. Just talk with the university so they can help you when it comes to extending your visa. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the reply, Did you wait for for the new scolar year to start or you changed school instantly ? Because i quit recently and my visa ends in december and no other school begins now . And another question : didnt it cause any problem for renewing ur visa later ? I have heard that it might cause problems 
Thanks so much in advance for taking time to answer .


----------



## SoleilCouchant

This was an interesting thread. I think if you switch the course of study (not necessarily the school but what you're doing, like going from a diploma to a language program, or from one diploma to another), you have to include some letter explaining/justifying that choice when you go to renew your visa (at least that's what my Prefecture says). Whether or not they "accept" that is always a question, but, it seems to have worked for gregory at least...

Also back to gregory's original problem in 2017....if you're not with an exchange program (like Erasmus), the schools don't help you with much of anything as far as helping you, well, live nor learn the ropes of how anything works at the university, etc. But I don't think that was unique to your Grand Ecole. You're really just on your own to figure everything out.


----------



## negarf65

SoleilCouchant said:


> This was an interesting thread. I think if you switch the course of study (not necessarily the school but what you're doing, like going from a diploma to a language program, or from one diploma to another), you have to include some letter explaining/justifying that choice when you go to renew your visa (at least that's what my Prefecture says). Whether or not they "accept" that is always a question, but, it seems to have worked for gregory at least...
> 
> Also back to gregory's original problem in 2017....if you're not with an exchange program (like Erasmus), the schools don't help you with much of anything as far as helping you, well, live nor learn the ropes of how anything works at the university, etc. But I don't think that was unique to your Grand Ecole. You're really just on your own to figure everything out.


 Thank you so much. I guess right now there is nothing that I can do, just have to wait and see what happens. thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Houman1900

Negarf65,

I am in a similar situation. Would you please let me know whether you were able to keep your residence permit after you quit the university? That would be a great help and favor. 

I hope you see this

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Houman1900

negarf65 said:


> SoleilCouchant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an interesting thread. I think if you switch the course of study (not necessarily the school but what you're doing, like going from a diploma to a language program, or from one diploma to another), you have to include some letter explaining/justifying that choice when you go to renew your visa (at least that's what my Prefecture says). Whether or not they "accept" that is always a question, but, it seems to have worked for gregory at least...
> 
> Also back to gregory's original problem in 2017....if you're not with an exchange program (like Erasmus), the schools don't help you with much of anything as far as helping you, well, live nor learn the ropes of how anything works at the university, etc. But I don't think that was unique to your Grand Ecole. You're really just on your own to figure everything out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I guess right now there is nothing that I can do, just have to wait and see what happens. thanks so much for the help.
Click to expand...

Hi Negarf65,

I just observed your queries regarding keeping the French residence permit after quittance from university. I am in a similar situation. Would you please let me know whether you were able to keep your residence permit after you quit the university? That would be a great help and favor.


----------



## Divya R Rao

Hello,

I am an International student in France. I arrived here in September 2022. I initially had registered myself for a masters program but on arriving here I got to know that my course has been changed without my knowledge. I am not able to cope up with the course here so I want to change my course and college and looking for February 2023 intake. My visa is valid till August 2023, could I please know if it will be a problem for my visa if I quit my college now and start searching for other courses.


----------



## Aravind28

Divya R Rao said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an International student in France. I arrived here in September 2022. I initially had registered myself for a masters program but on arriving here I got to know that my course has been changed without my knowledge. I am not able to cope up with the course here so I want to change my course and college and looking for February 2023 intake. My visa is valid till August 2023, could I please know if it will be a problem for my visa if I quit my college now and start searching for other courses.


Hi Divya, I am in a similar situation. Can you please let me know if it is possible to stay in france and find another school for different intake during my visa valid period?


----------



## Divya R Rao

Hello,
Yes I applied for another college gave my interview and got selected. I informed them about it during the interview itself and they did not mind about it.


----------

